# How did you get your cat?



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, some of you might have already heard how I got my sweet Coopie, and that he was a stray and so we fed him and he slept outside in a doll basket we had with towels in it, and we put up found posters. After a few weeks nobody called and so we kept him and I'm very glad. Now he just stays inside the house all the time because he doesn't have frong claws. (The other owners who had him declawed him and had him neutered). Well, wahat about your cat?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Franny was from a newspaper ad that actually stated that they'd be put to sleep if they couldn't find home for "them". I had no intention of getting a cat, but have a habit of reading through the pets section of the newspapers...needless to say, I found myself driving an hour and a half into the suburbs to go pick up some kitties. 

When I got to the woman's house Franny was the only one left, so I took her. Naughty little girl was hanging from the top of the nasty ole' lady's screen door the first time I layed eyes on her. I had intended to take them all, but as long as they found homes of their own I was happy. 

Addison and her whole family was being fostered by a guy who helps at a local animal rescue. I picked her out amongst all her brothers and sisters (6 in all) and it was tough. They were all so cute.


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow, I can't belive she was going to put them to sleep! Poor things!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Another story about another Addison 

I went to the Humane Society to look at some puppies that a friend of a friend saw a few days before. He got a yellow lab from the woman in the parking lot before she turned them in. They had chocolate labs, which I'm a sucker for, so I just went to "oooh and ahhh" over for a little while. By the time I got there, they were all gone  I played with some other puppies for a little while, then went into the cat room.

Now, I'm in no way a cat person. Loved dogs my whole life, never really "got" cats. I noticed this cute grey kitty with a messed up ear. He came over when I approached the cage and I started petting him. He didn't like being held, but as soon as he jumped back to his cage he'd turn around and want some more petting. He was the sweetest thing!

I've never owned a cat, nor did I ask my mom (I KNEW she'd flip out if I even asked) but the next day I went to Petsmart and picked up all the stuff I'd need, went back to the Humane Society and adopted him. The girl said she needed parental permission, but believed me when I told her it was ok. I felt horrible about sneaking around, but there was something about him.

My mom flipped out when I told her over the phone, and I was positive she would have thrown him out while I was at work. Well, she didn't but I also had to not mention him or else she'd flip out again. Slowly, she started coming in my room and petting him here and there. She loves him now  He really is perfect. So cuddly and sweet and I've never had a problem with the litter box, or biting or anything. He's still afraid of everything (mostly the dog) but he comes out much more than he ever used to. He's so great!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Ha, I am a self-proclaimed dog lover too, and now look at me! :roll:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, since we have pure bred cats it was tricky to find them... well it took a while to find a breeder that was planning a litter. But we did eventually and the breeder is great!!

Sam and Suzy were born with 3 other siblings on a farm with lots of cats, dogs, horsed and even a rooster. They have lived a very sheltered life and are spoiled rotten (by me).


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Angel - Found as a stray
Oreo - Adopted from the humane society
Teddy - Found by my sister, was going to adopt out.. Kept him.
Cheyenne - My poor excuse of rescue. A rescue turned into keeping.

Spirit and Peanut - Fostering at the moment


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Envy was my birthday present. I told Patrick I didn't want anything for my birthday but a cat. He was a bonified dog lover and said no way. Until he saw the Bengal breed. He fell in love with them. We finally found a breeder that had kittens available and we drove 6 hours to see them. We both fell in love with Envy and for the next two months spent our time driving around the state with her as Patrick had to work on a project in all different areas.

We adopted Chaos from a very high kill shelter. Animal Control actually. The cats there are given 3 days to be evaluated and then 3 days to become adopted or they get euthanized.


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

Mika and King, we adopted from shelters


Baby, was a stray we took in


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Clover was found by animal control as a 6 week old kitten by the side of a highway with a bloody nose and mouth. I adopted her when she was 8 weeks old, scared to death of people. Now she likes me and pretty much only me.

Jasper was at the same place as Clover... he followed some lady back from the park, and so she brought him up to the shelter to find a home. This was not really a shelter, but a few strays up at a vet clinic, so since they were the only two there, they put them in the same cage. They were so attached to each other that we had to get both 

Tony and Jesse were found at age 2 or 3 months in a colony of feral cats. The lady whose property they were on just wanted them OUT - didn't really care that the poor things were taken away from their mother too early, and that their mother would probably end up euthanized (I actually don't know what happened to her). Since they were still young enough to be socialized, they were brought up to a rescue place. Another lady fostered them for a month or so, and then my family started fostering them in order to get them more used to people. Well, needless to say, they're ours now.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Beeper - I actually prayed for when I was younger: I said I wanted a black kitten, and I got one! Just wandered over to our house one night, never left. And she's still here, 15 years later.

Scully - I posted Scully's story in the Cat Tails section, but I found her in a video store parking lot, very skinny and very pregnant.

The other 4 kitties are Scully's babies


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

All four of our cats (my Mammers, and the three my parents have back home) are cats that we took in from litters born on our farm with stray mothers. The next cat I get (I will own at least two when I get a house, lol) will either be another stray kitten from our farm or I might go to a shelter if there are no kittens around at that time.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyra & Tyson were a gift from my boyfriend last Christmas... I chose Tyson & he chose Tyra while we were at the Animal Control center. I fell in love with Tyson's mitten paws, while he fell in love with Tyra's unique look. So far, they're the best Xmas gift I've received in my whole life


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, as some people here know, Jimmy used to belong to an old lady who lived in another flat in our block.
She became ill and had to go into a home, so we adopted Jimmy.
It was Partner's idea, actually. He bumped into the lady's daughter and she told him she was looking for someone to take Jimmy. He immediately came upstairs and said 'Shall we have him?'. Jimmy is such a little character, and we'd seen him about the place from when he was a kitten. So Partner really wanted him, even though he claims to be more of a dog person  

seashell


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Ashley was rescued from the animal shelter....right at the last minute 8O Literally, when we were in there looking at cats, we found out she was due to be euthanized that HOUR. 8O (The shelters out here are really bad and animals only have about 3 days to get adopted) She was VERY shy because her former owners had beat the living **** out of her. 

Boy, if I ever got my hands on her old owners........GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Gaylord is actually a September 11th rescue....he was actually removed from a building near the WTC. Read his story here:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6931


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Maleke - From a breeder.....always wanted a Siamese.

Magic - From the shelter, wanted to rescue a kitty.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

My boyfriend and I had actually wanted a cat for some time. On a trip to visit his parents one weekend, his stepmom told us that her dog's vet's office had some kittens that needed adopting. We stopped there first thing the next day and among 6 kittens we picked Skeeter. The others were either extremely playful or extremly laid back. But, Skeeter...his character was just right and he rubbed up against the cage when we got close to it. Also, the way he looked into our eyes when we looked at him...we just knew he was ours and that we had found him at last!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Dunga and Yoda (siblings) - bought at the pet store ($10 each)

Baby Maugli - rescued (from a barn)


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh came to me from a wonderful Munchking/LaPerm breeder


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

My best friend's cat had kittens right about the time we were looking for a house. We waited until we bought a house to get a cat because it is is near impossible around here to find a decent appt to rent that allows cats. My husband kind of had his heart set on a black female kitten. That litter had a black female kitten. It was meant to be. 8)


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

I got Jack through my best friend. She new a girl in South Carolina ( Im in Mass) who was moving back up here, without her cat. So I wanted him. She was just going to leave him! HOW MEAN!!! And hes such a big baby! And Miss Teenie Mum i got outside across the street from my house. Someone (still don't no who) had a cat and her kittens put out on the street in the middle of the winter in a box. She was the smallest of the 5 kittens. The day i got her I took her to a vet and he told me she was only about 4 weeks! Shes the sweetest lil thing too. (Check out her pics in the cat photos, Im so proud!). But I did call animal control and had the others and mother picked up.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I adopted Barnaby as a kitten from the local shelter. Ironically he was my 3rd choice of all the cats there but the first 2 were spoken for so I "settled" for him. Things work out the way they do for a reason because I can't imagine not having chose him.  

Fellow Cat Forum member ForJazz brought Baxter to me from a shelter 3 hours away from where I live because she loved him but couldn't have him, and was willing to go to great lengths to find him a good home.


----------



## BlueLS1Z28 (Sep 2, 2004)

tabatha was given to me by my boss because her owner(his girlfreinds mom)couldnt handle 3 cats :roll: 
sabrina and rosco were adopted from the humane society 8)


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

A friend of mine lives in the country, and she has lots of animals: dogs, cats, horses even. I made the decision December 2003 to get a kitten, told the friend, and had to wait until April 2004 for this kitten to be born. My friend picked her up for me in June, after we'd gone shopping for cat supplies. She was a shy little thing when she got here. Still is, sometimes.

Nishi


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Last October Anthoine, the kitty on my avatar dissapeared so I went to my local shelter and found Madam..we've checked the shelter page and the cats photos, Madam looked pretty but it said she was very shy, we thought we preferred a simple, affectionate cat..until I saw her cowering (yes, she kept retreating to the end of her cage) and BAM! Love at first sight.


----------



## Dustyslave (Sep 4, 2004)

Muffin was gift from my great aunt. I had been begging for a cat so when I was 5 my aunt got a kitten from one of her friends. The friend's daughter had found a pregnant stray and Muffin was one of her kittens.

Dusty...I had just lost a cat about a month before and wanted another one. I saw a beautiful orange female kitten on pet finder so went to shelter to see her. She was in isolation due to an infection. So looked at some other kittens. I really wanted an orange female. Well I found another orange one but didn't really bond with it when I held it. Then a beautiful gray kitten with big blue eyes caught my eye. I held it and fell in love. We were originally told that it was she but when they went to clean it up they figured she was really a he. I had already fell in love and wasn't changing my mind. Dusty was 4-5 wks old and came home with me that day.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Magnum just jumped in the window one afternoon of my boyf's apartment - he put him back out thinking he must belong to someone - but he came back in a few days later and never left. He put up posters and asked the neighbours but because he had lost quite a bit of weight he assumed he was a stray anyway and kept him - he nevered heard from anyone anyway.

Boomer we got from a neighbour whose cat had got out of her apartment and got pregnant... he was cowering in the corner of the box while all the other kitties were playing with eachother.

Bumper was found hiding in the bumper of his truck... after a 40 min drive back home he could hear weird squeaking sounds coming from the truck and went to investigate and out pops Baby Bumps, all scrawny and sick  so of course he had to have him.

Scully I talked him into taking... he thought four was too many but we couldn't let him go to a shelter. Scully's owners have had him since he was a kitten (the were talked into getting him because a mutual friend was taking the other kitten from the litter and scully was the only one left). They decided to get rid of him because their 2 y/o has allergies so we went to pick him up and found a 34lb cat who was so big his stomach was raw from rubbing on the floor. He had been fed tons of human food (being that they have a kid this was increased by the kid dropping food) and their other cat hated him and used to fight with him all the time and he is so loving and cute he would just cower and take it rather than fighting back. So after seeing how badly he was treated we had to have him!


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I have always been a dog person. We always had dogs when I was a kid and all of my friends were dog people too. So for years now I've been saying, "when I buy a place I'll get a couple of dogs." Last winter I got sick of waiting and decided to adopt a cat.

I went to the humane society and found a nice older fellow who was looking for a home. I thought about it some more over night and then went to the pet store to get all the necessities. When I got back to the humane society the cat had already been adopted! I was happy for him but crushed.

A week went by and I decided to go back and have another look at the humane society. I was killing time at Petsmart until the shelter opened, when I spotted the PAWS adoption center there. I wandered over... two little tortie sisters promptly worked their mojo on me and I ended up going home with a pair of 6 month olds!

The last 8 months have been quite the experience! Briar, Quinn and I are having a ball and they are spoiled rotten of course. I had no idea that cats could be so silly


----------



## Lucy_minas (Sep 4, 2004)

we rescued all of ours and a stray. they are so happy now though


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Pebbles my boyfriend had when I came here, he got her from a neighbour whose cat had kittens.
Vienna I got from advertised in the newspaper. I phoned around all the shelters first, already having 1 cat I wanted a kitten, plus id never had a kitten before so I REALLY wanted one.
Smeagle , Screech and Butch are all viennas babies.

(They are all spayed and nutered now btw)


----------



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

1. Aegee: My bf's neighbor's friend's cat had kittens and his neighbor just dropped her off one day. She's been with him ever since.

2. Gizmo: My bf's gift to me. I fell in <3 with him at a pet store.

3,4,5,6. Fata$$ (aka Squirtle), "the Cute One" (haven't made an "official name" for her yet), Pixie, and Runty (the 3-legged kitten, aka Tripod): Aegee's & Gizmo's kids. It was an accidental breeding (cuz I missed Gizmo's neuter appointment & then went to Florida for a week). We're keeping them because I love them all and I can't bear to separate them. They're all so attached to each other! And whenever I thought of them leaving I'd start sniffling and tearing ...

So yes, we have 2 grown cats and 4 lil kitties living with us. I can't imagine the litter-load when they're all grown up! But they'll be with us forever and we love them all dearly ...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a dog person too, except I had cats all my life. My mom was always bringing them home. Later I was catless on my own, but a friend's neighbor's cat (really more like a stray) had had kittens. She talked several of us into to taking these kittens because they were kept outside and were really unhealthy and absolutely filthy. I really didn't want a cat, but agreed, and of course fell in love.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had broken off my engagement with my fiance. My son called me up and told me to come home right away. When I arrived there was this tiny tuxedo kitten. He had bought all the supplies and said I needed someone to love and take care of so he and his girlfriend had gone to the Humane Society and picked out Mittens!









I decided Mittens, even though he was very spoiled by all of us, needed a companion cuz I was going back to work. My son and I always thought Japanese Bobtails were unusual cats. I was in Petsmart one day and enquired at the adoption center with ARF Rescue if they ever get in Japanese Bobtails. They said they had one in foster care. She had been found as a stray at 4 months. She had been waiting a year to be adopted. We went in a few weeks later when the foster family brought her in to the adoption day and fell in love. She was so well adjusted and friendly. She had her own loyal fans who came into see her at Petsmart all the time hoping shed find a home.


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*My cat David and his predisesors*

I got my current cat from my brother and sister-in-law. They had a total of 17 cats and I don't think any of them were neutered, SO needless to say it was common to see a litter of newborn kittens. I wasn't thinking of getting a cat by any means, I had four dogs so that was quite enough for me. I visited my brother to help him repair his car and I saw the last litter of kittens. They were only 2 days old at the time, and the momma had four babies. There was one in particular that caught my eye and I fell in love with him instantly. I TOLD my brother that when this kitten was old enough I'd be over to pick him up and "Catnap" him. A few days later I was talking to my brother and he told me all four of the kittens were seriously ill and that one of them had passed. It turned out that David was the only surviver of the litter of four and has been very healthy through out his life. He was born march 23, NINETEEN years ago and still with me. He is a beautiful Siamese (mis).

by the way, all kittens born at my brothers house had homes to go to.

Privously, I had "Kia" a female Siamese, rescued from a couple that did not want her.

and even earlier I had, "Ceasor and Alexander" that were found abandoned that I got from two different times and differnet places. These to guy were about 4 or 5 months apart in age, both very young when I got them and were the best of pals. They were both also Siamese (mix)

Needless to say I am partiul to Siamese cats.

Dutchman


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I got Scotty from the humane society one county away. I had gone the Web previous and I hadn't noticed any kitties that I wanted to take home with me. 

The following Sat., the boyfriend and I went back and the woman was showing us friendly kitties. I saw Scotty (named "Willy" by them) and as I held him, he was sooo loving. 

He's now mine, all mine!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

I got Kali when I heard a friend of my best friend had kittens a year and a half ago. Then, it was just as simple as arranging a meeting, going to her house and picking out the kitten.  I wanted both Kali and one of her brothers because I felt like I couldn't choose, but my Mother said no. :lol: Go figure, just about three months after I got Kali, we came across Tevy.  

Tevy was one of four kittens that my neighbor found in her car. At first, she thought someone dropped them off in her car when she was out for the day. Anyway, Tevy was the little runt of the little and I fell in love with her on the spot. I'll spare you all the details. LOL The next thing I knew, I convinced my Mother to let me keep her. :lol: Tevy was only about 3-4 weeks old. I spent some sleepless night with her and as soon as we had some spare cash we took her to the vet and she had a clear bill of health.  I've had her ever since. 

Later, my Mother guessed they were from the feral cats around our area. I believe that my Mother was corect because there is a wild kitty outside that comes around occasionally that looks exactly like Tevy, just a bit bigger. She told me this story once about how she saw it and she went out to get it thinking it was Tevy, but she was right there in front of her face in the house when she came back inside.  

Kali was born March 25, 2003 if I remember correctly. I'm not sure when Tevy was born exactly, but I got her about August 20, 2003 and when we took her to the vet he agreed she appeared to be about that age. I'm guessing her birthday was the very end of July, or the first few days of August last year. Anyway, I'll shut up now.


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't have a cat  but I still love them.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, all the kitties in this thread, sure knew what they were doing to have found such great people to love them! These stories are wonderful.

In 1991 I was diagnosed with cancer and didn't know but one person that also had been dealing with a terrible battle. She lost, soon after I was told that I be fighting one, too. She was taken off life support on my birthday and suddenly I was alone. I was so alone, virtually no support, terrified, And could only think enough to seek counseling. That, actually, put more fear in me by something this counseler said at the end of our session. 

"Your not going to make it if you don't find some support" and with that being said, from a proffessional, I really got scared. 

A couple years before this happened I had a cat who had a litter of three. I kept two(one died at the hands or a prank) and the other one moved away with my daughter. I had found a home for the third and she had a litter of kittens and the woman wasn't sure if she wanted to keep this one kitten that I was trying to talk her out of. So I went back to her house and before I could say anything, she says, " hey, did you still want that other kitten?" 

That was 14 years ago, tommorrow! That great support is my Bugs! 

I also have two outdoor cats I adopted when another friend passed over last year, BB and Egypt.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Pretty simple*

My husband and I have been married almost 5 years. The first three years we were raising guinea pigs and had a dog. Well, after a few moves we were told by one of my husband's friends that we should get a cat. We had no animals at this point. We didn't think much of it, but it was in the back of our minds. So, one day we ended up getting Simone from the Humane Society. Since she had been separated from her brother, we could hear her at the door crying everytime we left.  So, after about a month I decided we needed to have another cat. That's when we got Snowball from the same shelter. 

The funny thing is this same friend does not remember telling us to get a cat, so he argues with us on that topic. Kinda funny if you ask me. :lol:


----------



## missmadel (Sep 29, 2004)

I got all obsessed with persians and was driving my husband crazy. I would drag him to this pet store by our house every weekend so I could hold them. On one of these typical weekends I put the kitty down and said goodbye. To my delighted suprise my husband said "He's going home with us!" I don't know if I've ever been so happy in my life! I just worship my sweet kitty and my husband is the greatest guy ever!

missmadel


----------



## Javern (Sep 16, 2004)

my oldest cat i adopted from a friend who was moving to a place that did not accept pets, my youngest male cat I adopted from the local animal shelter after going there with a friends who wanted to adopt 2 cats


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

My Jazz died, and Brandon told me that if I wanted another cat when I was ready, he would buy it for me. He said we could take our time and pick out the perfect one, and it could be OUR kitty for a long time. 

So I looked and looked -- I was so drawn to the shelters and foster homes even though I didn't feel ready. I went to about 4 foster homes and 3 different shelters, each time I left sad. I felt like I had met wonderful kitties, but I still wasn't ready. I had been to the Humane society about 5 times -- 3 of those times were in one week. The last time I went with Brandon. I walked down the aisles, seeing many familiar faces since it was my third visit that week. I got to the end of the row and found a cat I had NOT seen before, it was his second day on the adoption floor due to a long stint in kitty ICU for a nasty URI. It was Jack. We stared at each other. I told one of the employees that I wanted to meet him, but she said "I'm sorry -- visiting hours are over because we are closing early for a Christmas party." I had completely overlooked the fact that there was another tiny little furball in the same cage as him -- and I gasped as she turned around to look at me. It was Mia, and she was breathtaking. 

So Brandon and I left, and in the car on the way home I asked him, "would you MIND getting two?" He said no. So we were back first thing the next morning, and we saw Jack and Mia immediately, because I was so afraid someone would snatch them up. We had several other kitties to look at that were on our list, and we met them all and they were all wonderful. In my mind I knew who I wanted to take home, although I didn't say anything yet. I couldn't believe it, because when Brandon said "So do you want the deuce?" I felt like he read my mind, and knew that *they* made me feel ready. I didn't realize it at first, but it was because they were completely different from Jazz, while the others constantly reminded me of her. We signed the papers.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Lets see...

Tulsi- found as a kitten in a park
Samba- found as a kitten under a shed
Mohana- my sisters cat that came from the pound and decided she didn't want him
Radha- stray at a park
Gaura & Shyama- bottle babies my brother-in-law found in a trailer
Bhisma & Shiva- former feral kittens that I tamed
Sita- My brother-in-law's mother wanted to dump her at the pound because she didn't want her to have kittens 
Nitai- found in the middle of a street by a friend
Tamal- my black foster cat who I adopted because nobody else would :roll: 

Abhay


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Jazzy- Our Siames cat was gotten from a neighbor when he was six weeks old.

Falcore- White Long haired domestic was gotten through Superpetz via aniaml Compassion Network.

Mocha-Siamese cat was gotten at Sperpetz via Madison County Animal Shelter.


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

*wipes tears out of eyes,* cats are so fun. I love hearing all of these stories of how to get them. Great thread.


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Eliza: A stray cat had a little of siamese/tabby kittens in my backyard and I became attached to her.

Oreo: We rescued him and his mother,brothers and sisters.

Viva: The mother of Oreo.

Gray cat: Our cat Snuffy had her.

Simba: Snuffy had him,he is Gray cats brother.

Tabitha: Rescued her as a kitten in a trash bin.

Milo: One of our feral cats had him.

Most of the others were from litters,or were just strays.


----------



## northernirish (Sep 15, 2004)

ad in paper, black & white kittens to good home

last and sickest kitten with cat flu.  

named her fluff

my nicknames puff

dont ask  

love her to bits.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

an ad in the free paper!!!


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

jessicat, you have a lot of cats!


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

So any other takers? :idea: :idea: ?? :? :?


----------



## elite (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi, I'm new 

I adopted Phoenix from a shelter with her "foster sister" Munky. We originally were only going to adopt one cat (we'd had to put our cat Kiska down not long before this), but they were together, and I couldn't bear to seperate them. My brother had decided that he absoloutly HAD to get Munky, and I begged and begged until I was able to convince my dad I'd take both the cats with me to college, lol. And of course I had to pay for Phoenix. They were such a joy to have together. Munky became the most perfect kitty ever created (she followed me around, slept with me, meowed at me constantly). She was my companion, even though Phoenix was the one that was really "mine". Unfortunately, Munky ran away over the summer when we brought my mum's kitten, Fifi, over while my mum was in mexico. I still haven't gotten over it. Phoenix has certainly gotten more affectionate, and has started dealing with our pest problems (munky always was the one who did that before). She's wonderful  Wouldn't give her up for the world, and am still taking her with me (hehe...don't tell my dad, but I'm planning on living at home  ). 

Fifi, or Sophia Lupita, was actually brought home by my mum after she'd just adopted a new puppy. She was 12 weeks old, but was still the smallest cat I've seen, except for the kittens I helped raise...but they were all bigger than her by the time they reached about 6 weeks. She would just sit in the palms of our hands...so cute. She was given to my mum by one of her former students, and she just couldn't refuse that adorable kitten face. Well, FiFi and Molly (the puppy), have been wreaking havok on the house ever since. They pounce on and attack eacother constantly, but they never come out hurt, thank goodness. 

I'm thinking of maybe getting another kitty to fill the hole that munky left....I'm really not over losing her. I'm thinking about an adult or "senior" male (maybe 7-11 years old), persian or siamese. It'll take quite the pleading, but as far as my dad knows I'm moving out soon anyways, lol. And I don't think my dad can part with Phoenix now...they've gotten pretty attatched. I'll prolly wait a while first though...I need to find the absoloute perfect kitty, not just any one that's looks suit my fancy. I want another Munky, lol. 

Wow, I type too much...


----------

